# New Lease Liabilty



## gary martin (Sep 23, 2004)

Need help with setting up new lease/club. Would appreciate any input concerning liabilaty of lease holder, and land owner?
Thanks guys
Gary gjmartin9@hotmail.com


----------



## DoDahDaze (Sep 23, 2004)

Gary,

You may want to check out the sites listed below.  Most include sample leases for review or for your use.  Basically the landowner wants to protect themselves from any liability, insure the land will be used for hunting and insure the land isn't trashed.  

As the Lessee you need to consider the implications of any members who will be hunting the lease.  You want to protect yourself from any of their actions.  You may want to consider an agreement (contract) between the club or you and any members to make sure they understand what is or isn't permitted and include some type of waiver of liability for you or the club. 

Send me an email and I can send a member agreement we use at our club.  Had to create this since we had a bad experience with an ex-member.  

http://www.forestry.uga.edu/warnell/service/library/l0397/

http://www.agmanager.info/farmmgt/land/lease/hunting/example leases.pdf

http://www.huntingpages.com/hunleasag.html

http://www.naturalresources.umd.edu/Pages/Hunting_Lease.html


----------

